# Official NXT Discussion Thread 6/8



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Meet the eight new season two NXT Rookies and find out which WWE Superstars (and Divas!) they're paired with. Season two of WWE NXT will involve the WWE Universe as the viewers' votes count for 50 percent of the show's outcome! Season two begins Tuesday at 10/9 CT on Syfy

Get ready for the start of NXT season 2 as we have a brand new set of Rookies, each trying to become the next breakout star of the WWE.

Discuss.​


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Can't wait to watch NXT tomorrow night after that incredible ending to RAW! Hopefully we'll get more details on what happened.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LayCool to fight over Kaval.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

NXT is the best thing that's happened to the WWE in years. Such a breath of fresh air. I skipped half of last season, but am probably going to watch this season every week.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Derek said:


> Meet the eight new season two NXT Rookies and find out which WWE Superstars (and Divas!) they're paired with. Season two of WWE NXT will involve the WWE Universe as * the viewers' votes count for 50 percent of the show's outcome!* Season two begins Tuesday at 10/9 CT on Syfy
> ​


Really? This is news to me, kinda exciting. Was it like that last season?


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh wow the viewers votes count for 50%? I thought Alex Riley was probably going to win this but with the majority of the voters probably being Anti-miz ... hmm this makes it alot less predictable then


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

NXT is quickly becoming my favorite show, tonight should be an awesome season premiere. Looking forward to Senshi and Riley mostly and it will be cool to see Ryder alot more now.


----------



## seleucid23 (Mar 11, 2008)

Kaval on twitter:



> After what I just saw, I think Cena may need a little help handling NXT1....


Obviously it's just a tweet, and could mean nothing - but I think it would be a shame if the events of last night were just setting up a Season 1 v Season 2 feud


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

seleucid23 said:


> Kaval on twitter:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously it's just a tweet, and could mean nothing - but I think it would be a shame if the events of last night were just setting up a Season 1 v Season 2 feud


Yea that would be pretty lame.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Yea that would be pretty lame.


Thirded.

We really need to see NXT1 vs Smackdown/Raw not NX2.

I'm hoping this is an invasion angle they planned on with WCW and ECW but never came to light.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Might watch this for Kaval.

Really hope they put more effort into this season, more angles plz.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

i wonder when this season is over, that the n faction of season 1 will try and recruit the season 2 rookies?


----------



## Dark-mask (Apr 6, 2010)

NXT is for me the best thing in WWE. NXT has been involved in most things and eliminations.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Anyone else think season 2 is not happening due to what happened last night on Raw?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I m interested to see if the WWE follows up on the great ending. Hopefully the NXT1 comes in and tears shit up today as well.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

I'll watch this because of Low Ki. Too bad he had to reduce his moveset.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

septurum said:


> Anyone else think season 2 is not happening due to what happened last night on Raw?


It'll happen, but I hope Striker is not present. He needs to sell the attack. Michael Cole should not be present either. (bad emotional state or something)

Also i'm watching for Alex Riley and Kaval.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

JoeRulz said:


> I'll watch this because of Low Ki. Too bad he had to reduce his moveset.


Watch Danielson vs. Low-Ki in FCW. WWE allows quite a few moves that I didn't think of being allowed. 

I'm really really pumped for this new season. Doubt they'll explain anything from last night, but we'll get to see Kaval and Riley on the big stage. That's enough to make me tune in.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I am so glad that it comes on a night after RAW and I don't have to wait extra days to see what happens next after what happened last night. 
I haven't been this excited for awhile now. 
I just hope WWE keeps the ball rolling with a great story line. 

And I'm already liking most of the new rookies. 
I've seen a few things from some. 
The only thing that's just so ridiculous is some of their names.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Anyone else hoping for the NXT Invasion to appear and beat the fuck up the rookies of season 2? And Daniel to hit the Cattle Mutilation on the Miz and his rookie??


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm not really expecting the guys from Season 1 to show up tonight or if they do, it certainly wouldn't be like what happened last night. It will be interesting to see how Strikers condition since he was beaten up last night. Cole I think dodged and ran to the back, so he will probably be fine.

Anyway, NXT tonight will be interesting. Definatly going to watch.


----------



## mstanley (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm sort of hoping they dont appear tonight. Could be overkill.

Just have Striker and Cole a bit bruised up or maybe even not there, and explain why. Then carry on with the show.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

As great as it would be for the Season 1 rookies to show up tonight, it would probably take away from the season 2 rookies, being as it is the season premiere and all. Looking forward to Alex Riley and the Miz.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

This is gonna be interesting. I'd like for Cole (if he's there) to kinda act on edge for the whole night. I mean, he was right in the midst of it all last night, not to mention that the guys who did it are from this show. Either way, whether nxtWo appears or they don't, it should be a good show. NXT has been my favorite thing in wrestling this year, easy.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Michelle's entrance theme is probably the worst in the WWE; it doesn't ever work for Her. I can't imagine how bad it's going to be to see Kaval come out to it.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

heres what to expect lol


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

countdown until the future main eventer spreads his greatness


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm actually interested to see how the show is presented after last night. Like will Striker/cole be there?

I suspect Kaval could end up joining NXT S1.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tonight should be interesting. I don't expect the NXT 1 guys will be on the show although there will be mention and Cole will probably speak of it. Looking forward to seeing the new NXT guys though, some of the pairings look like they could be entertaining.


----------



## DrEndlessDennis (Feb 16, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> countdown until the future main eventer spreads his greatness


Give the man a mic and watch him take over!

Where are the spoilers? 7:12pm on the east coast, doesn't NXT start around 6-6:30?


----------



## DrEndlessDennis (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm sure we'll see some NXT 1 vs NXT 2 matchups, maybe not tonight but in the weeks following I'm sure they will. Riley vs Danielson is bound to happen.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

NXT season 1 takeover NXT season 2?


----------



## Kendra2400 (Mar 8, 2010)

Cant Wait to see Kaval and Alex Riley every week on NXT2


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Here we go.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Damn, they kept the same song. :/


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

They couldn't find a better theme? It's not that hard...haha


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

crap i hate that they kept the "we are wild and young" song.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

I thought I was done with this song.


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

Yeah... everything but Michael Cole


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

even riley in the intro was awesome


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ha, Kaval sign right off the bat. Seems like Striker's ok.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Matt Striker couldn't even change clothes lol


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

That was cool with Kaval's eyes glowing during the opening video.

Also that intro was awesome. It's a disaster area.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

lol Cole is still cheesy.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

well to be fair, Striker seemed like he was only kicked in the gut


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

cole has a hard on for miz


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

TAAKEEE OVVEER i hope lol


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Morrison's the Tuesday Night Delight again.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

God Cole is creaming himself for Miz and lets see Slow Mo Eli Cottonwood lol


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Eli Cottonwood is a strange looking dude, for sure.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

A Great Khali/Festus hybrid?


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

The Second Coming of Andy Kaufman!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so..Eli is kinda like Festus...got it


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Lulz, Rhodes??


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Eli has a weird walk


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

i just realize morrison and miz are on nxt together, cant wait for the shit talking to start.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

God I love Cody's theme <3


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Eli Cottonwood looks sketchy as fuck.

Nice @ Cody Rhodes' introduction for Husky Harris. :lmao


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Cottonwood seems retarded


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

lol Rhodes is the William Regal of the 2nd season


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't know about you..but I would Lay Cool


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

2nd and 3rd rookies look mentally challenged

Laycool is looking hawt. Kaval! Even though he's coming out to their music.. lol


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Kaval comes out to Laycool Theme XD


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

hey boobs


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Low Ki!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Holy shit @ LayCool's tits tonight.

Kaval looks like Mini Me. :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LAYLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! god she is hot!!!

:lmao they made he their bitch


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LayCool could have chosen better dresses... couldn't they??


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Sweet Jesus, Layla in that dress!!!

:faint:


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Sheesh, Lay-cool is lookin f'n delicious

And big Mizark = TEH RATINGZ~!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Somebody gonna get they ass kicked. Ratings coming back to tuesday nights.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

:lmao Lay-Cool/Kaval already starting out hilarious


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

SOMEBODY'S GONNA GET THEIR CANNON LUCKED.
SOMEBODY'S GONNA GET THEIR ASS FUCKED.

Kofi's gotta show me more than that. I have big hopes for him on NXT.

McGillicutty's gotta be dizzy.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Evilerk said:


> I don't know about you..but I would Lay Cool


Even McCool?? 8*D


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh god lets see what Percy Watson does


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao watson


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

They acknowledge his father, but give him a different name??? fucking gay...


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Percy is uh.. somewhat flamboyant.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

lmao who is this guy


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

marking for the zack pack reference


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

lol @ MVP tryin to clam down Percy

and i forgot Ryder was a Pro


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

SHOWTIME ERIC YOUNG PERCY WATSON!

OHHHHHHH RAAAADIIIIOOOOO!!!!

WWWYKI!

And hey, Thad Bullard. Go Gators?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Percy's dancing reminds me of when Dane Cook is demonstrating "the moves" you have to do in Church :lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Did Ryder just call O'Neil his PRO? :lmao


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Even McCool?? 8*D


either one...really


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Clearly LayCool got the best.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

close your mouth watson :lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

LOL MVP


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Did Ryder just call O'Neil his PRO? :lmao


he said bro


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I wonder how the ranking system will pan out with this 50-50 thing...IF WWE is really counting the votes of course.

Pro's Poll in three weeks? Damn, kinda quick.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Cody is so disinterested lol


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

lol @ Rhodes, MVP & Kaval's facial expressions


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Baby Shane Douglas to win NXT*


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

That guy with the R vest kinda looks like Dibiase.


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

Lol at Kaval's facial expression


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

What's his name looks like he could be Rowdy's son...


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Percey Watson is my favorite so far. Also Zack Ryders rookie is for sure being voted off first.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

Dammit Layla. That outfit is so unfair.


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking forward to this season very much.

LOL @ Kaval


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao I cant stop laughing at percy watson


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

RetepAdam. said:


> Holy shit @ LayCool's tits tonight.


Same here. They both look amazing!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Tonights the only night I really wanna see a Raw Rebound about the NXT Season 1 Rookie Invasion.


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Percy Watson reminds me of Terry Crews in his Old Spice commercials


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

Percy with the 'I smell burned rice' look on his face


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

SpeedStick said:


> *Baby Shane Douglas to win NXT*


Shane Douglas? How did you figure he's like him?


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

LayCool looked amazing tonight.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

I wonder if we'll get to see more Heel!Cole this season


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

You ran like a bitch, Cole.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

lol "walked through" the stands. More like ran like a bitch


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

LMFAO @ Cole recounting the events that he ran like a bitch from.

WWWYKI!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

dog bark??

sounded like a walrus in heat


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Titus O'Neill sells well.

Eli Cottonwood looks awkward as fuck in the ring, but that was a vicious-looking haymaker he threw.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh boy a tag with 2 rookies and 2 pros no one cares about lol


----------



## firekindahurts (Aug 13, 2009)

This Cottonwood fella looks like a serial killer.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

So, why isn't O'Neil still with the Jaguars?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Layla looks amazing tonight.


----------



## SoS93 (Jul 7, 2009)

Anyone think Cottenwood looks like a giant Matt Hardy?


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Cottonwood looks like a faster version of Khali, hopefully he will improve.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

Haha, I really lol'd at Titus' dog bark, that's going to be entertaining with the Woo Woo Woo.

Eli Cottonwood looks like a younger, less injury prone, more pedofilish version of The Great Khali.

I can't wait to see Kaval in action.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Shane Douglas? How did you figure he's like him?


Watching on youtube, this kid is good on the mic


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

RetepAdam. said:


> Titus O'Neill sells well.
> 
> Eli Cottonwood looks awkward as fuck in the ring, but that was a vicious-looking haymaker he threw.


Eli looks like star in a fucking horror movie.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

o neil to win to hear ryder's theme lol


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Titus O'Neill seems like a reliable worker.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

He always misses with that move. He should just stop using it.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Eli should turn on Morrison here.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

SoS93 said:


> Anyone think Cottenwood looks like a giant Matt Hardy?


That's it!!!

He's like The Great Khali/Festus/Matt Hardy/Chris Kanyon all wrapped up into one.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Star ship Botchhhhh


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Eli looks like a creeper.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

SoS93 said:


> Anyone think Cottenwood looks like a giant Matt Hardy?


Hopefully Eli has better mic skills...


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Way to totally NOT answer the question, Morrison :lmao

God, Lay-Cool man :yum:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Enormous Aldous Snow, FTW!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

"you failed"

- the miz

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao miz is awesome


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

"You fail"


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

immediate cole heel turn


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL @ the Miz


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Michael Cole/The Miz for tag team champs! lol


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Heel Cole sucking off the Miz


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

HEEL COLE.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

God Cole must have a major hard on for Miz right now.

Alex Riley lol Is this going to take all day, I have to meet my girlfriend for a martini.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

That new announcers voice hurt my ears. I wonder what she looks like.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Alex Riley is amazing


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Cole's tongue is a bit brown.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

This is the first I'm seeing of Alex Riley. I'm fucking impressed.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

And THAT ladies and gentlmen, is the future of this company, already impressing the world.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol at Cena's help me face


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

I looked Alex Riley up with his real name. He actually played college football for Boston College.


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

Alex Riley is Zack Morris.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok, that f'n rocked. Alex Riley f'n rocks.

Damn, that photo of the beatdown looks intense


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

that pic looked like cena was getting gang raped


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Not bad. Alex Riley ain't bad at all.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

Alex Riley definitely has a future.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

So Alex Riley is Kevin Kiley's son? Awesome.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Alex Riley=The future


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Haha cena got gangbanged



Riley is beast


----------



## SoS93 (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow Rileys like what Swaggers supposed to be (I'm a fan of Swaggers btw) awesome vignette. Also you know they havn't got much planned when they start hyping a video replay.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Percy looks like a dork. :lmao


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Another match full of people I don't care about lol

Riley or Kaval please


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I absolutely love this dancing :lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

damn that guy looks like eddie murphy.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Wtf is wrong with Percy Watson :lmao


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

How can you wrestle with glasses on?!?!?! WTF!!!


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Percy Watson owns.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Damn.... he can jump.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

He. Wears. Glasses. God he fucking rules


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Eli Cottonwood's theme song should be Psycho by Puddle of Mudd.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Cody Rhodes putting on a nice match.

Makes the tag in to Jack Black.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Husky and Eli to make the ultimate creeper tag team


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Glad to see that IRS's kid pays attention to his physical fitness...


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Percy Watson is amazing. I want to be just like him.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

cmon percy!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

It's Justin Hawk Bradshaw Jr.


----------



## markiz2001 (Sep 29, 2005)

The Striker said:


> I absolutely love this dancing :lmao


maybe he can beat vlad kaslov in a dance competition, with santino as the ref.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Sometimes I like goofy characters (I even like Ryder's gimmick).  Watson annoys me like Sheffield did in season 1.


----------



## SheamusSaidFella (Jun 3, 2010)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Glad to see that IRS's kid pays attention to his physical fitness...


well on last nights RAW IRS did not look like he had been paying much attention either...


----------



## SoS93 (Jul 7, 2009)

Percy Watson seems like quite the athelete, charismatic too, could be molded into something good.

p.s How the hell did irs's kid pass a physical.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

SheamusSaidFella said:


> well on last nights RAW IRS did not look like he had been paying much attention either...


Like father, like son...


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

OW!!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yikes, how is Watson not dead?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I heard Cole say Husky runs a 4.9 40.

That kid's never run a 40 in 4.9 seconds unless it's to the buffet line at Golden Corral.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

nice float-over ddt


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Humpty Hump pins Jack Black!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

who is the new announcer?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Percy over Harris ftw lol


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

will94 said:


> I heard Cole say Husky runs a 4.9 40.
> 
> That kid's never run a 40 in 4.9 seconds unless it's to the buffet line at Golden Corral.


he played football


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> who is the new announcer?


I think it's Savannah.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Cody Rhodes not letting Striker interrupt him.

Great promo there.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Not only do you look like someone in my family, but you look like almost everyone here.... ?????? WHAT!!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

He looks like someone in the family "Dusty Rhodes"


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> he played football


Doesn't automatically mean he's quick. I just can't see him running a 40 in 4.9.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Showtime Percy Watson
Primetime
Diamond in the Rough

lot of former TNA shots there


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Keep Cody off the mic please.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

fiftyonepercent said:


> Not only do you look like someone in my family, but you look like almost everyone here.... ?????? WHAT!!


Dusty and the fans are fat


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Damn, I thought Cody was going to call "Husky Harris" out as I.R.S.'s son

lol @ Cody running off with the mic


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Why does Mr. Perfect's son look like DDP?


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

WWE mentioning Primetime and Diamonds In The Rough... taking shots at TNA, David Young, Elix Skipper and Simon Diamond? :hmm:


Great show so far!


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

....................

did he jsut say "the Henning family legacy"

Someone's a little brain dead in creative...

I also don't understand all the Joe Henning hate. I like him. Sure he needs to improve a lot, but I think he' got mad potential


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

He's going to continue the Henning Family tradition, under a different name... So, his stepfather officially adopted him I guess... LOL


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I am impressed by Curt Hennig's son


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

Percy looks great in the ring. Definitely bought himself as one of my faves and Husky was pretty impressive, I was expecting for Cody to insult him, oh well.

Michael McGillicuty isn't a bad name tbh, I wanna see if he continues the legacy.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Joe Hennig probably won't make it big under any name. He has almost zero charisma. Same effortless athleticism in the ring as his father though.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Continue the Hennig family name with the name McGillicuty?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I understand the idea WWE's running with that he wants to make his own mark, but if you're going to recognize and push that he is part of the Hennig family and that he's looking to continue the legacy, why in the world would they change his name from Joe Hennig?


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

...So... If he talks about his father and they show him using the perfect-plex after his father... why change his freakin name? The two still don't meet up WWE.


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

WWE most likely wanted to trademark the name


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

i want that taker dvd.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> Continue the Hennig family name with the name McGillicuty?


The name makes no sense. He said he was using a different name because he needs to make his own way...but his gimmick so far is continuing the Hennig legacy. Questionable decision by creative.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

why does Watson always look like he's gotta take a sh*t ?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

This is gonna be great.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Let's watch the Destruction!! NXT 4 Life


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Barret looks like such a bad ass


----------



## markiz2001 (Sep 29, 2005)

so the main event is a replay?


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

OMFG 12 min of the show and we see Raw for like th 3rd time tonight. ugh. wheres the last 4 rookies' matches, dammit!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

PLease tell me kaval or Riley is gonna wrestle tonight.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

markiz2001 said:


> so the main event is a replay?


I could watch this 10-20 minute NXT Segment all day long.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL @ the ref.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

EdEddNEddy said:


> I could watch this 10-20 minute NXT Segment all day long.


Same here.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

a small "NXT" chant


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao justin roberts is awesome


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Th3 Prodigal Son said:


> Same here.


me too

i'd mark if cole is part of this.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Does anyone know who that black guy in the tan shirt is?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

poor poor Justin


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

God it just looks so fucking awesome when Tarver jumps the barricade. And I just noticed Young beating the shit outta Punk.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Justin got gangbanged.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

TJTheGr81 said:


> God it just looks so fucking awesome when Tarver jumps the barricade. *And I just noticed Young beating the shit outta Punk.*


DUDE.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Damn this is BS, no Kaval tonight, I guess, wth. Atleast Riley had a promo but still. Match please!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

It was awesome but there's no need for it to take up 15min of the first episode of the season


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Am I the only one that thinks they shouldn't have shown this clip in it's entirety? I want to see more of the rookies. :$


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Serena deserted her savior!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I still love how Punk got back in and went right after Bryan. Epic stuff.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

'You Are Not Better Than Me!'


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

cry kids cry


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Cena got his fucking head kicked in


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

They had nothing else to do, so they showed the whole thing again for people who turned off the awful RAW early last night.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

awesome


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Watching it again...the 450's the best part. The crowd reaction to it is wicked.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

first time ive seen this

tis awesome


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Cena respawn!!!!!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

lol @ one person clapping


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

"MR KING"

LOL


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Mr King get up!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

...do we have to see them put Cena in a stretcher?


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

lol Mr. King. But still, what a waste of airtime that could've been given to an entertaining match.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Do my eyes deceive me or did I see a "RUN NXT" shirt in the crowd?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

GET UP
GET UP
GEEEEET UUUUUUP


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at the kid


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

This was really well done but is there any need to show the whole thing again? They better at least adress the NXT rookies that are supposed to still be in the ring.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I like that they didn't make it a promo
It feels more like this wasn't suppose to happen
Although I do like the different angles we're getting tonight
There was so much mayhem it was hard to tell what exactly happened


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

The thing that really makes this segment epic is the crowd's reaction.


----------



## SoS93 (Jul 7, 2009)

lol at that on kid.
Getup! Getup! Getup! *GETUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUP!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

I guess this is the RAW Rebound? lol


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Kayfabe really isn't dead


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

TheRealThing said:


> Do my eyes deceive me or did I see a "RUN NXT" shirt in the crowd?


No you saw 2!!!
I want one
Those 2 were on camera earlier in the night while matches were happening 
and they were showing them off and flashing them. haha


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

cena is such a fucking sell out:no:


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

lol @ Striker lookin Kaval up & down


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

:lmao @ the fans faces in the crowd. Do they know its all fake??


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Hajduk1911 said:


> I guess this is the RAW Rebound? lol


"Catch the Raw Rebound and while you're at it, download Batista's theme song to use as your ringtone."


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Lucky ...your thoughts...I like chicken


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I wonder why they edited out Danielson choking out the ring announcer and spitting in Cena's face.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

seeing Kaval speak is weird...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I think I'm allergic to you :lmao


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOLOLOL Percy.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

I'M BRIAN FELLOWS!


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

small pop for percy!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Riley came off dumb :lmao


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Holy crap, for a few moments I thought that guy was The Great Khali.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Striker not so happy with Husky and Riley.


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Riley = Fail!


----------



## SoS93 (Jul 7, 2009)

Riley's like Strikers older brother who likes to beat him up.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Titus on mic = BAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Titus is the greatest mic worker ever...lol


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Rhodes is a pro? Cool.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Rockhead said:


> Riley came off dumb :lmao


striker = nerd

riley hates nerds


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

lol @ Henning getting cut off


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LayCool :lmao


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Kaval getting owned :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God why is everyone booing the ones that agree with what the season 1 rookies did? is there really that many kids in the crowd? i just cant see any real wrestling fan other than kids booing what happened to Cena.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow I like Percy a lot! Haha

NICE! Yes!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

WTFFFF???


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

New nicknames for everyone!

Percy Watson = Humpty Hump/Brian Fellows.
Eli Cottonwood = Enormous Aldous Snow.
Kaval = Mini-Ki.
Husky Harris = Jack Black.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

wtf lol


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

"If you wanna fight make it a fight........and if you wanna win........(OMG OMG OMG WTF AM I GONNA-OH WAIT)...make it a win."

A new era is upon us, folks.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

PROS BEATING ON ROOKIES

Dang, I thought Striker was going to announce WWE as TV-14 or PG-13.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

I like Percy Watson a lot.


----------



## aurochs (Sep 10, 2009)

Titus makes Matt Hardy look coherent!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Kaval got owned


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, MVP doing Paydirt.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Hazing!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

WHAT!!!!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

They didn't do it, it was NXT1


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Rookie Stable just grew to 16


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Titus O'Neill reminds me of Shelton Benjamin on the mic.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I wonder if the plan on taking that any further.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao Lay-Cool owned Kaval


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

God i love layla


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

cavs25 said:


> Rookie Stable just grew to 16


NXT Attack on RAW>WWE Pros attack rookies


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

I was kinda disappointed by that brawl, hopefully Season 1 get invovled


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

aurochs said:


> Titus makes Matt Hardy look coherent!


----------



## aurochs (Sep 10, 2009)

If this whole thing grows to a huge rookie vs pro nwo or invasion style storyline, this may be one great summer for wrestling.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

bjnelson19705 said:


> DEFINATELY!!


I think thats definitely too many people but ohh well NXT ARMY i guess


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

The Pro's of Season 2 just said "if you try to pull dat sh*t with us, we'll kick yo a**"


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Really enjoyed nxt tonight


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

'Slong as they continue the NXT Rookies #1 Stable or whatever, I'm good.

As long as they don't add these Season 2 guys............ yet.


----------



## break_down.exe (Feb 1, 2010)

kayfabe wise, probably not a good idea to attack the fresh crop as a preemptive strike just because season one went bad. it's probably only going to lead to more rebellion down the line. nXt 16 man super-stable anyone?


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

SpeedStick said:


> They didn't do it, it was NXT1


I'm guessing that they didn't like the Rookies' attitudes or behavior after watching the beatdowns.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Who books NXT? Dude needs to be booking more stuff. Episode was great and NXT in general has been booked fantastic.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

I want to see a 16 man Nxt stable too. This could really be something awesome. Please Wwe do NOT F*ck this up.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Evilerk said:


> Lucky ...your thoughts...I like chicken


:lmao:lmao


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

break_down.exe said:


> kayfabe wise, probably not a good idea to attack the fresh crop as a preemptive strike just because season one went bad. it's probably only going to lead to more rebellion down the line. nXt 16 man super-stable anyone?


Would be kinda cool down the line NXT ARMY 
is pretty much a whole brand roster


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

break_down.exe said:


> kayfabe wise, probably not a good idea to attack the fresh crop as a preemptive strike just because season one went bad. it's probably only going to lead to more rebellion down the line. nXt 16 man super-stable anyone?


Well if the Season 1 rookies plan on taking on the whole roster they would need more than 8 guys. I'm not sure that this will lead to anything though. 

If last night's Raw wasn't enough I am even more intrigued about what will happen on Monday.


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

I love Matt Striker not dealing with any of the rookies schtick lol


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

I still can't get over Riley being allergic to Striker. I was wondering how that was going to play out.

Good start to the season.

As much as I like Matt Hardy, Eli Cottonwood looked more like a psycho than Matthew Hardy.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

TaylorFitz said:


> Well if the Season 1 rookies plan on taking on the whole roster they would need more than 8 guys. I'm not sure that this will lead to anything though.
> 
> If last night's Raw wasn't enough I am even more intrigued about what will happen on Monday.


What about on Smackdown? *crosses fingures*


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Now the question beckons, was this an angle to simply hype NXT season 2, or do we have bigger plans in store with NXT1 next week?


----------



## SoS93 (Jul 7, 2009)

Shivaki said:


> I still can't get over Riley being allergic to Striker. I was wondering how that was going to play out.
> 
> Good start to the season.
> 
> As much as I like Matt Hardy, Eli Cottonwood looked more like a psycho than Matthew Hardy.


I think Eli Cottenwood is what Matt Hardy's soul looks like.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

will94 said:


> Now the question beckons, *was this an angle to simply hype NXT season 2*, or do we have bigger plans in store with NXT1 next week?


I think its this, but hoping it leads to the latter. But yeah, whoever is booking NXT has really done well with it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So you attack the new rookies because of what season 1 rookies did? really does'nt make any sense, Miz attacking Riley especialy since he likes him so much and says he's gonna win NXT.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

will94 said:


> Now the question beckons, was this an angle to simply hype NXT season 2, *or do we have bigger plans in store with NXT1 next week?*


Shit I hope so. Last night was incredible, it would be a shame to have the whole thing end after a week or two.


----------



## Ravenz_Rulz (Jun 15, 2003)

I'm guessing that the NXT 2 rookies will take the beatdown they received from the pros in spite... and Wade and Bryan from NXT 1 will see this as an opportunity to convince the NXT 2 rookies to join them, to form a 16 man coalition to go against the WWE


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Anybody notice they immediately took the mic away from titus when he said zack was going to get his ass kicked.

Also low ki/kaval and laycool is going to be hilarious. When they both slapped him layla and michelle's reactions were hilarious.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I kinda thought something was up with the way Striker was interacting with the rookies. Wtf was with Riley though? Allergic? Seems like the general paranoia caused the pros to band together to send a message to the rookies. Basically: "Don't even think about it." Basically, NXT still rules. Still freakishly hyped to see what happens with nXt1 though.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Eli Cottonwood was awful tonight he just looks so awkward in the ring even worse than Khali, never thought they'd be someone worse than Khali but Cottonwood is.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I deeply regret not watching NXT Season 1.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Iam thinking he was "allergic" to Striker because he was a teacher (a Nerd).


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Meh, wasn't too impressed with NXT tonight. First half of the show was great until the little RAW Rebound and beatdown. Hate The Miz beating on Riley, that pairing was going to be awesome. Plus Miz likes Riley so wtf? Wish face pros didnt attack their own rookies. I guess every Pro/Rookie relationship will be strained now?

Alex Riley is "The Nerd's Worst Nightmare". Matt Striker is a nerd. So he's allergic to him. Remember the promo "Alex Riley and the 7 Dorks" lol


----------



## ww4ever (Aug 28, 2009)

my thoughts....

- i really tried to like cottonwood, but the whole "oh ill just look down and act busy with my elbow pads for 15 minutes" routine got old QUICK

- i already hate that hairy harry guy and am ready to future endeavor him (i would however be willing to bring eugene back to take his place)

- matt striker is a bastard (which could be a good thing if he could wrestle too, but he cant)


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> So you attack the new rookies because of what season 1 rookies did? really does'nt make any sense, Miz attacking Riley especialy since he likes him so much and says he's gonna win NXT.


Well the interview afterwards was a test and they failed, so the pros taught them some respect. Makes you want to watch next week to see if the rookies learned the "lesson" or start showing signs of becoming like their predecessors.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

god matt striker was being a little douchebag today, i just wanted to smack the fuck out of him, he pretty much cut off everyone who wanted to speak on the mic, omg i hope the nxt alliance kicks his ass again and puts him on the sidelines


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

TJTheGr81 said:


> I kinda thought something was up with the way Striker was interacting with the rookies. Wtf was with Riley though? Allergic? Seems like the general paranoia caused the pros to band together to send a message to the rookies. Basically: "Don't even think about it." Basically, NXT still rules. Still freakishly hyped to see what happens with nXt1 though.


In the beggining of the night Striker ask the question of if the Season 2 Rookies were gonna end up like the first, the Rookie's answers to how they felt about the beat down cemented it.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Ravenz_Rulz said:


> I'm guessing that the NXT 2 rookies will take the beatdown they received from the pros in spite... and Wade and Bryan from NXT 1 will see this as an opportunity to convince the NXT 2 rookies to join them, to form a 16 man coalition to go against the WWE


then this will probably lead, if wwe doesn't fuck it up, to a nxt 1 and 2 vs. wwe at survivor series.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

bjnelson19705 said:


> then this will probably lead, if wwe doesn't fuck it up, to a nxt 1 and 2 vs. wwe at survivor series.


i wish something like that would happen but survivor series is so far away, and i doubt wwe could carry this angle perfectly for like 5-6 months


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

KingCrash said:


> Well the interview afterwards was a test and they failed, so the pros taught them some respect. Makes you want to watch next week to see if the rookies learned the "lesson" or start showing signs of becoming like their predecessors.


Wouldn't a beatdown for something they didn't do make them want to rebel and "become like their predecessors"? I know if that happened to me, I'd start fucking shit (and people) up.


----------



## Pea-Tear-Griffin (May 5, 2008)

bjnelson19705 said:


> then this will probably lead, if wwe doesn't fuck it up, to a nxt 1 and 2 vs. wwe at survivor series.


Isn't Survivor Series replaced with a new pay-per-view?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Pea-Tear-Griffin said:


> Isn't Survivor Series replaced with a new pay-per-view?


nah they kept it.


----------



## Kendra2400 (Mar 8, 2010)

I guess Next week we will see Riley and Kaval in action..


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Well considering NXT will end in September i can defitantly see it happening. I mean, the 2005 SD vs Raw buildup started several months before the PPV as well


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Am I The only one who is kinda scared they already dropped the ball? I mean, they buried the rookies like they wanted to move on from the angle =/ and The NXT 1's dont aappear on smackdown either this week =/

Some "Invasion" angle so far..:sad: I hope they tease some rookies "Defecting" next week...


----------



## guardplay320 (Apr 19, 2010)

The NXT Season 2 rookies won't rebel yet. They'll be pissed, but if they jut join the invasion angle right away, it will be tough to run an actual NXT season. It will also get old very quickly that way. The NXT season 2 rookies will play good soldiers for now, even after the beating that they took.


----------



## Pea-Tear-Griffin (May 5, 2008)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> nah they kept it.


Ahh, thanks. WWE is advertising Survivor Series as being in Miami this year... could we possibly see NXT vs WWE in the building where it all began?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Beatles123 said:


> Am I The only one who is kinda scared they already dropped the ball? I mean, they buried the rookies like they wanted to move on from the angle =/ and The NXT 1's dont aappear on smackdown either this week =/
> 
> Some "Invasion" angle so far..:sad: I hope they tease some rookies "Defecting" next week...


Thanks for spoiling that :side:


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Thanks for spoiling that :side:


eh... NXT guys are shooting for the Premier Show WWE show "RAW", not the 2tier "Smackdown" available on lesser television sets...


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

The Clique said:


> I wonder why they edited out Danielson choking out the ring announcer and spitting in Cena's face.


Yeah I noticed that. It was weird to edit those things out.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

The Striker said:


> Why does Mr. Perfect's son look like DDP?


I thought he looked more like Ben Roethlisberger.


----------



## SoS93 (Jul 7, 2009)

kobra860 said:


> Yeah I noticed that. It was weird to edit those things out.


I personally would have preferred if they got Adam to condense the whole thing into 3 minutes and we could have seen Kaval wrestling.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

WWE has blurred the line between face and heel but not in a good way. 

The NXT guys who attacked Cena with such conviction that there's no way they can be a face. Maybe had they attacked Punk equally as such, it wouldn't look like they were just jealous of Cena. The NXT rookies of tonight made a good case for the attacks but they get booed for it. Striker was cutting all of them off the mic. And then the Pros jump the rookies. 

Its like heels on heels on heels here.


----------



## guardplay320 (Apr 19, 2010)

kobra860 said:


> Yeah I noticed that. It was weird to edit those things out.


Maybe WWE got criticized for walking the fine line with the PG rating?


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Beatles123 said:


> Am I The only one who is kinda scared they already dropped the ball? I mean, they buried the rookies like they wanted to move on from the angle =/ and The NXT 1's dont aappear on smackdown either this week =/
> 
> Some "Invasion" angle so far..:sad: I hope they tease some rookies "Defecting" next week...


I think they just don't want to rush it, there are still lots of unanswered questions regarding the "invansion" on last raw, i'm sure there will be some continuation to this storyline.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

Poor Percy Watson, he gets beat up despite giving a good answer (well, as far as the WWE Universe was concerned).


----------



## firekindahurts (Aug 13, 2009)

So they want to stomp out the nXt1 revolution by using oppression on nXt2? That will work well.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

this show was season 1 level bad. shame they ruined such a good concept(not surprising tho).


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Average show. I just can't stand Zack Ryder, but I'll get over it. None of these rookies really stand out much. Example, from the moment I saw Wade Barret I could tell they were going to use him in a big way, and it seems as if they are with this little angle we had from Raw. These season 2 rookies are all so generic, regardless of what they've done in the indies/FCW. The two that might shine and have possibly the most potential would be Kaval and Riley. That's just the feeling I got from tonight.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Riley, Kaval and Mr. Perfects son who reminds me of Jamie Noble a bit are the 3 who I like already.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I was so freakin' impressed with Hennig's mic work. It's absolutely unbelievable. Here's a guy who has never been good on the mic, nor has he showed much charisma with his character (though he's always had plenty in a ring). And tonight? He comes out as though none of that were ever true. Great pre-tape and a very nice promo, which would've been better had Striker not cut him off.

Also, PERCY FUCKING WATSON. Just tremendous. Clearly, the shining star of this week's episode.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> this show was season 1 level bad. shame they ruined such a good concept(not surprising tho).




Wanna give it more than a week there? You know, give yourself some time to leap all over the bandwagon.


----------



## Toad84 (Jun 2, 2010)

I thought the ending was good actually, basically saying "hey bitches, its tit for tat". Their reactions to Mark Henry delivering the Worlds Strongest Slam...with the pros, both face and heel, pumped up about O'Neil getting his shit wrecked, was good writing as well.


----------



## Pittsburgh (Jan 14, 2009)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> this show was season 1 level bad. shame they ruined such a good concept(not surprising tho).


That's good, Season 1 was okay apart from the ridiculous challenges. Percy Watson, Joe Hennig and Riley are rising to the top for sure. Cottonwood and Harris can go back to FCW for all I care.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Percy Watson made a fan out of me :lmao


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

I just took the pro's beating up on the rookies as initiation. It's similar to the beat down members get before they join gangs. Or the hazing ritual fraternities do before they are brought into the society. Hell even CM Punk beat down his three random members he put into the SES. Even some military platoons are known to do this. It's not really a foreign concept and it's not really hard to understand. I don't think for a second that this end of the show beat down will result in anything significant.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

nocturnalg said:


> I just took the pro's beating up on the rookies as initiation.


^^^^^^^^^^that


----------



## kaiho (May 29, 2010)

not the best premiere for a new season. 

few random thoughts about the show.

- Striker is still awkward on the mic and seems like he doesn't know what's happening next in the show.
- Morrison is hopeless with the mic too.
- Titus O'Neil is even worse.
- Miz is still rocking ... i am going to become a fan if he keeps up. Riley was the best rookie for him and they'll both benefit from this. I wish he won't win NXT2 but he definitely has a place in the WWE 
- Surprisingly Mr.Perfect's son made a good impression ... i think i'll keep an eye on him.
- Kaval standing up in front of Cottonwood was rather funny. He looked so tiny when Eli didn't even lower his gaze on him. 
- Cottonwood shouldn't stick around for more than a couple of weeks.
- Persy Watson is indeed irritating ... his promo wasn't lying. He is not a bad wrestler but his gimmick just hits on my nerves.
- Cannot wait to see Kaval fighting or interacting with LayCool. I am sold on this pairing ... 
- the first episode contained too little intros and not enough fighting. Watching what happened on Raw for 15 minutes was not great TV. They could have edited some parts out.
- Lucky Cannon could go over if he can actually wrestle. He has the looks .... i'll wait and see.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

kaiho said:


> not the best premiere for a new season.
> 
> few random thoughts about the show.
> 
> ...


Thoughts in bold.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm looking more forward to next week's NXT because I think they got the less gifted wrestlers out of the way this week leaving Kaval, Hennig, Riley and lucky cannon to hopefully wrestle next week.


----------



## PowPow (Jun 6, 2009)

EvoLution™;8494871 said:


> I was so freakin' impressed with Hennig's mic work. It's absolutely unbelievable. Here's a guy who has never been good on the mic, nor has he showed much charisma with his character (though he's always had plenty in a ring). And tonight? He comes out as though none of that were ever true. Great pre-tape and a very nice promo, which would've been better had Striker not cut him off.
> 
> Also, PERCY FUCKING WATSON. Just tremendous. Clearly, the shining star of this week's episode.


The way people were talking about him beforehand I thought the guy could barely speak english...

Percy Watson has a funny gimmick but I don't see how anyone shone today at all. He was solid. I was probably most impressed in ring by Husky Harris. Reminds me of Samoa Joe a little.

Cottonwood? Intense? So basically a rip off of Vance Archer except Archer moves far better in the ring and can actually pull off a few moves.



ww4ever said:


> - matt striker is a bastard (which could be a good thing if he could wrestle too, but he cant)


Erm, he can and has wrestled?



will94 said:


> Now the question beckons, was this an angle to simply hype NXT season 2, or do we have bigger plans in store with NXT1 next week?


I think that they want a way to get most, if not all the guys on the main roster that didn't win - at least Daniel Bryan, Justin Gabriel and Otunga for sure depending on whether they think his ring skills are ready. They needed a legitimate way of doing this without demeaning NXT2 by giving most of them contracts without them winning when the whole premise is that you want to win to get a contract.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Whelp I'm not going to listen to some people in here I thought Hennig would sound semi retarded on the MIC based on how much hate he got here/


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

PowPow said:


> The way people were talking about him beforehand I thought the guy could barely speak english...
> 
> Percy Watson has a funny gimmick but I don't see how anyone shone today at all. He was solid. I was probably most impressed in ring by Husky Harris. Reminds me of Samoa Joe a little.
> 
> ...


For the millionth time, the premise is that you want to win to get a title shot.

All of these guys already have contracts, even in kayfabe.

"Rookies" means they're already with the company.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

RetepAdam. said:


> For the millionth time, the premise is that you want to win to get a title shot.
> 
> All of these guys already have contracts, even in kayfabe.
> 
> "Rookies" means they're already with the company.


That is very true but in your initial reaction watching it didn't it feel like the reasoning behind the NXT rookies attacking John Cena was that they were all angry about getting eliminated aside from Wade Barrett who won it. To me I thought that right away and the commentators and Justin Roberts and the camera guy all sold it as if they were being murdered which was probably what made the kids scared and crying.


----------



## Echlius (Oct 27, 2008)

Cottonwoods gimmick annoys me, i looked him up as i was wondering if he genuinely was a psycho (just his mannerisms, he really does look like hes missing something in the head lol) but his gimmick in FCW is that of someone just reintroduced to society from a mental institute, im guessing hes sticking with that image?


----------



## Toad84 (Jun 2, 2010)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> That is very true but in your initial reaction watching it didn't it feel like the reasoning behind the NXT rookies attacking John Cena was that they were all angry about getting eliminated aside from Wade Barrett who won it. To me I thought that right away and the commentators and Justin Roberts and the camera guy all sold it as if they were being murdered which was probably what made the kids scared and crying.


Not really, because if that is the case they would of beat up Barrett as well.

I took it more as they were pissed at WWE for pusing them aside to get a new crop of NXT rookies in


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

RetepAdam. said:


> For the millionth time, the premise is that you want to win to get a title shot.


You can say it a million and one times but you're still wrong. If they all have contracts already (kayfabe-wise), why then was Michael Cole making such a big deal out of them "competing for a place in the WWE" the whole of season 1? The story was, whoever wins gets a contract AND a title-shot.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

I've got to say Percy is 100 times better than he was last time I saw him in FCW. He's annoying as hell but will probably carve himself a comedy jobber niche with his gimmick.

Joe Hennig and Low Ki, as expected, seemed like the most at ease in front of the cameras. It pissed me off when Striker allowed Hennig next to no mic time. Titus O'Neil looked utterly lost, cringeworthy. Cottonwood's gimmick has potential. Rotundo has always been money.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Percy Watson really surprised me. I can't stand his look right now, but he was a pretty decent worker. That Huskey guy is AWFUL, just as Cottonwood. I see great things for Kaval, Joe Hennig (just give him his real name) and Alex Riley. I am also very happy to see that The Miz is still on NXT. And when Cole was talking with Mathews about the NXT Invasion, it only could mean that Cole "knew more" and WWE is really building up the story well on this.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I know this is something I probably should have thought of and said a while ago but I really like the concept for NXT. Unlike Tough Enough. Sure Tough Enough was more of a reality show like we were anticipating this to be. So far it looks like the NXT stars are going to go places in WWE especially a few of them including Barrett, Danielson, and possibly another guy like Otunga or Gabriel. While with Tough Enough the only guy that's still around is Morrison and Miz? If Miz was even on tough enough. Tough Enough in it's few seasons of shows it had created many wrestlers for WWE to bring into the company but even the winners are now not with the company anymore and are nowhere to be found in the wrestling world like Maven and Shaniqua who was the Basham Brothers valet for a while.

It's not their fault entirely that WWE didn't use them wise or pick the best wrestlers they could market or whatever but this NXT seems like they got some big golden looking dudes like Otunga, Barrett, and all these guys actually have wrestling experience prior to this competition.

Most of the guys on Tough Enough didn't know the first thing and Al Snow, Taz, and others had to teach them how to wrestle. That was the premise of the show and the winner got a contract to be in the WWE. It was a reality show. This is much, much different but at least the winner gets to be a big star in WWE right from the bat and isn't faded into obscurity like a Maven or a Daniel Puder. This is why I like this show a lot better. It's really only a replacement for ECW. The show which introduced the world to Jack Swagger, Sheamus, Evan Bourne, and all the guys from 2006 onwards that started out on that show. That's why I think all looks bright for quite a few of the guys on both of these seasons of NXT. I wouldn't mind WWE releasing some of the talent that is played out now like an MVP or a Zack Ryder that they really don't need anymore to make room for some of these guys.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Percy Watson is amazing.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

I have to say NXT season 2 started off on the right foot. Also did anybody notice Layla's reaction to slapping Kaval. It was hilarious.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

RetepAdam. said:


> Titus O'Neill reminds me of Shelton Benjamin on the mic.


Titus almost makes Shelton look like Ric Flair on the mic. 

"If you want to win, make it a win." 

:no:


----------



## Sceptic (Apr 10, 2010)

RetepAdam. said:


> For the millionth time, the premise is that you want to win to get a title shot.
> 
> All of these guys already have contracts, even in kayfabe.
> 
> "Rookies" means they're already with the company.


Which is why Bryan had to be given a special one-night contract to face the Miz on Raw?

And why Striker always plays up the "someone's dreams are about to get broken" angle when a vote-off occurs?

In Kayfabe, no they don't already have contracts.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Titus almost makes Shelton look like Ric Flair on the mic.
> 
> *"If you want to win, make it a win." *
> 
> :no:


That's gotten way too much attention.



Sceptic said:


> *Which is why Bryan had to be given a special one-night contract to face the Miz on Raw?*
> 
> And why Striker always plays up the "someone's dreams are about to get broken" angle when a vote-off occurs?
> 
> In Kayfabe, no they don't already have contracts.


Because he's not a member of the RAW or SmackDown! roster. Right now, they're all considered free agents.

He says that their dreams are about to get broken because their dreams are to win a title. They want to be "the next breakout superstar".

It's really pretty simple logic working here.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

RetepAdam. said:


> It's really pretty simple logic working here.


Simple logic for a simple mind. You've obviously been watching the show with cotton-wool in your ears.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

lol @ curt hawkins' tweet



> Goodnight everybody... don't forget this... if you're going to fight make it a fight & if you're going to win... um... eh... make it a win.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

darnok said:


> Simple logic for a simple mind. You've obviously been watching the show with cotton-wool in your ears.


I can admit when I'm wrong.

After doing some research, it appears that the prize was a RAW contract as well as a PPV title shot.

Either way, I would expect most of these guys get kayfabe contracts since they all have IRL contracts.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I really enjoyed the show, and think that this has the potential to be better than season 1. The rookies on a whole do seem more interesting to me. From the first show I like Kaval, Hennig, Riley and Percy Watson. Some of the pros/rookies pairings could be entertaining too, especially Laycool/Kaval.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

RetepAdam. said:


> I can admit when I'm wrong.
> 
> After doing some research, it appears that the prize was a RAW contract as well as a PPV title shot.
> 
> Either way, I would expect most of these guys get kayfabe contracts since they all have IRL contracts.


So they debut 8 new wrestlers every 3 months now? 

hmmm


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I read somewhere that Bryan was gonna win but they was wrong. They should have made Otunga win.


----------



## kaiho (May 29, 2010)

the good thing about NXT is that it made me watch FCW matches for ~3 hours on Youtube. 

What a great place to scout for talents!!! i just watched a great match between Kaval and Jason Kidd ... wooo boy ....

Kaval is becoming one of my favourite wrestlers. The Warrior's Way is one of the best looking and "legitimate" finishers. I just think he is too small for the WWE ... in order to give him a push there he would make Mysterio's eternal winning look quite normal.

damn ... we do need a cruiserweight division.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

kaiho said:


> the good thing about NXT is that it made me watch FCW matches for ~3 hours on Youtube.
> 
> What a great place to scout for talents!!! i just watched a great match between Kaval and *Jason Kidd* ... wooo boy ....
> 
> ...


Woo boy indeed.

I knew he could throw a pretty could punch since he got arrested for domestic abuse.


----------



## ShyBiSkye (Jun 18, 2006)

The first NXT was alright but I hope to see Kaval in the ring for a match next week. Wasn't sure how to feel about the beatdown at the end of the night but it made sense and could lead to great things. 

Since the pros this season aren't upper midcarders (Punk, Jericho) or veterans (Regal, Hardy, Christian) the pros and rookies seem to be on a more even level. Also it seems that they may put more attention on the pros competing with one another (based on Rhodes' short promo and the fact that Miz and Morrison are pros). So the competition will be as much a stepping stone for the pros as it is for the rookies. 

Also I wouldn't doubt that the pros 'welcoming party' won't come back to bite them in the ass by the end of the season.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

It seems like they are going to try keep the rookies on a short leash this time around.

Hopefully the NXT stable will be 10+ strong after this series.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

kaiho said:


> damn ... we do need a cruiserweight division.


Umm, no, we don't.

You, like many other people, are forgetting the Cruiserweight division's weight limit when it existed: 220 pounds. Guess how much CM Punk weighs?

That's right. In your world of bringing back the Cruiserweight division, CM Punk would be in it.

The business has changed. The Cruiserweight is dead. There's no such thing anymore.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

What the fuck happened, I ended up marking like a Cena Fan after that show for Percy Watson......


----------

